# Sadie got the biggest tick I've ever seen!!!



## FranH

LOL....made me take a peek Very cute


----------



## LaineysMama

oh you had me! I've never seen a real tick...yet.:crossfing


----------



## tippykayak

I was a little grossed out by the idea of a tick thread with pictures, but I like the payoff. I want one of those for Comet, since I like the idea of a tick getting torn apart slowly over the course of several months.


----------



## tippykayak

LaineysMama said:


> oh you had me! I've never seen a real tick...yet.:crossfing


You're so lucky. I hate those buggers with such a deep, abiding passion.


----------



## Kand3

Living in CT, I can TRULY appreciate this!! Too funny!!


----------



## Blaireli

Luke had one once. It was the GROSSEST thing ever. 

LOVE the picture, haha.


----------



## olik

it's a big one for sure.Only slobber can get rid of this one.LOL


----------



## paula bedard

Cute tick! We've seen more and more ticks each year. I've pulled 2 off Ike already, one was biting him, and the hubby has pulled 2 off of himself. Sam had Lyme years ago and I had Lyme last year. I think ticks will forever be part of my world.


----------



## moverking

Take some joy in the fact that the tick pelt only has one leg, no eyes or stuffing and has been buried deep in the cold hard earth as of last pm by my one-dog-tick-demolition team = Sadie:


----------



## maggie1951

Very funny made me look i was worried when i saw the post


----------



## Oaklys Dad

LOL that is one huge tic. Glad she has learned to take them out by herself.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Good job Sadie! I was already to post that if it is big it is a dog tick. I'm glad it is gone!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I was a bit scared to click on this thread but that tick looks quite cute!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Good one, made me look!


----------



## AndyFarmer

I was avoiding this thread all day...didn't want to see this "tick"....HAHAHA you got me!!!!


----------



## McSwede

FINALLY, a dog friendly tick!! LMAO! It is a stark reminder that tick season is now upon us, though. UGH!!! Just last Sunday we saw a little seed tick crawling on Bailey's head and quickly removed it.

~Jackie


----------



## davebeech

hope you squished that big ole nasty tick before Sadie started chomping on it.


----------



## ilovemydogs

It must feel good for her to be able to get revenge!


----------



## missmarstar

That is so funny!! I was totally thinking they'd be real giant tick pictures and I was so curious!! Ya got me!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

You are fresh!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn has three fleas of the same variety as Sadie's tick! It's almost flea season, too


----------



## KodyBear

good one....it sure got my attention!


----------



## moverking

I think I jinxed myself by incurring the wrath of the Tick Gods....
I pulled 3 off Sadie and 4 off Loocie yesterday evening :no:


----------

